# SeaFrance on strike



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

I have not seen a posting on here yet but SeaFrance are on strike today, sailing with them on Sunday morning so need to keep an eye on it.

Mike


----------



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

There is a note on their website with a phone number to ring to check.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

kentnews.co.uk

http://www.kentnews.co.uk/kent-news...losure-of-M20-newsinkent10367.aspx?news=local


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*SeaFrance*

I caught something about this on Radio 2 travel news earlier.

Russell


----------

